# June 2021 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2021)

Congratulations to @K9Kirk for 
"Crow," June's winner.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 12, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 13, 2021)

Big congrats to you, Kirk!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 13, 2021)

congratulations on a great photo..........wow


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2021)

Really cool image. Congrats


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 13, 2021)

It's an honor to have one of my pictures selected by my peers. I didn't expect this, it's a very nice surprise. Thank you, everyone!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> It's an honor to have one of my pictures selected by my peers. I didn't expect this, it's a very nice surprise. Thank you, everyone!


Well, your a fine photographer in these eyes. You always have wonderfully composed images that display excellent clarity, exposure, and color.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 13, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 13, 2021)

Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 13, 2021)

Congrats Kirk!
These birds are scary smart and you captured such a thoughtful look and serene setting that brings us into the bird's world.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 13, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Well, your a fine photographer in these eyes. You always have wonderfully composed images that display excellent clarity, exposure, and color.


Thank you for the kind words, I really appreciate it.


Warhorse said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you very much, Warhorse!


jeffashman said:


> Congratulations! Well deserved!


Thank you very much, Jeff.


zulu42 said:


> Congrats Kirk!
> These birds are scary smart and you captured such a thoughtful look and serene setting that brings us into the bird's world.


Thank you zulu42, I appreciate that very much.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 13, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 14, 2021)

Well done Kirky boy.  Easily the best pic selected.  Nice one son.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 14, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Congrats!


Thanks.


Space Face said:


> Well done Kirky boy.  Easily the best pic selected.  Nice one son.


Thank you Spacey, appreciate it.


----------

